# Questions - Looking at purchasing Wyndham



## irisheaven (Oct 12, 2014)

I do not own at Wyndham, and have been doing some much research on this forum. Some of the questions I have, revolve around which resort to get into. I have small children, 6, 3, & 1. So traveling around their school schedule is important (which is usually prime time). 

I would like enough points to get me into a 2 or 3 bedroom. I was looking into Wisc Dells (close to us) and/or somewhere on the Ocean. Being able to reserve early is important to me.

Do M/F stack up higher when you own at two different resorts?  What if you buy 100K points now & then $100 Points later at the same resort? Would the M/F be the same as if I had purchased $200K points originally?

I was reading somewhere that depending on where your unit might be located on the resort, there could be a higher probability of Special Assessment Fees (older units vs newer units). So I would probably want to own at a newer up-kept resort to avoid those for awhile.

When buying resale, what are some questions I should be asking. I was reading about Wyndham Access????  Not sure what that is all about, but I don't want to purchase something that is not an actual timeshare.

I am not familiar with the acronyms as of yet, so if you could help with that in the replys, it would be much appreciated. 

Thanks so much!


----------



## vacationhopeful (Oct 12, 2014)

irisheaven said:


> I do not own at Wyndham, and have been doing some much research on this forum. Some of the questions I have, revolve around which resort to get into. I have small children, 6, 3, & 1. So traveling around their school schedule is important (which is usually prime time). Most likely should buy for ARP - or Club Access.
> 
> I would like enough points to get me into a 2 or 3 bedroom. I was looking into Wisc Dells (close to us) and/or somewhere on the Ocean. Being able to reserve early is important to me. ARP is 13 months.
> 
> ...



My answers are in RED. 

If you want beach in the summer - a for sure to book summer vacation - I would go to Santa Barbara (Pompano Beach, FL) - their 1bdr units sleep 6 with 2 bath rooms for 140K in points. Beach is across the street and real easy to book without summer ARP. Royal Vista which is ON the beach has 2 bdrs for 203K and a few for $189K (and you might need ARP for the some of those summer weeks). RV 1bdrs ONLY sleep 4 as do almost all the other Wyndham's 1bdr. Remember, coastal Florida has the breezes coming off the cooler ocean - I have been many times as even my sister from MD was shocked that her husband back home was 5+ degrees hotter than we were. We sat outside dining at a local eatery with the 3 boys EVERY night, eating their nightly discounted meals (lower season for tourist dollars), with 2 for 1 drink specials, watching the ocean and walked back to the Ft Lauderdale resort we stayed at. And every night her husband would call whining about the heat in their Maryland neighborhood. We did a lot of touring - Everglades, upper keys, snoekeling, Bonnet House - everything at a special summer discount price.

She agreed the week was a GREAT TIME --- far better than she ever hoped for. And pretty cheap - as I comp'ed the 3 boys with FF tickets and the 2/2 TS condo was mine ($870 MFs - now). Remember, we ate out or did take out every night and most lunches.


----------



## Ron2 (Oct 12, 2014)

irisheaven said:


> I do not own at Wyndham, and have been doing some much research on this forum. Some of the questions I have, revolve around which resort to get into. I have small children, 6, 3, & 1. So traveling around their school schedule is important (which is usually prime time).
> 
> I would like enough points to get me into a 2 or 3 bedroom. I was looking into Wisc Dells (close to us) and/or somewhere on the Ocean. Being able to reserve early is important to me.
> 
> Thanks so much!



Since you are looking for a beach resort and will be traveling from Illinois, I would recommend either Panama City Beach or Myrtle Beach. Both are about a 15 hour drive for you. South Florida is more like 20 hours plus rest stops. PCB has relatively low maintenance fees as does Towers on the Grove in Myrtle Beach. If you own at any of the Wyndham Myrtle Beach resorts you have ARP at all the Myrtle Beach Wyndhams. For families with children I would recommend making reservations at (but not owning) either SeaWatch or Ocean Boulevard (higher MF). If you would like to have ARP at several Wyndham resorts I would highly recommend Club Wyndham Access. If you own enough points and can book 13 months in advance you’ll get what you want with CWA. As for points needed 308,000 points would be needed for 2 or 3 bedroom units during prime season.


----------



## Vacationfuntips (Oct 12, 2014)

Read this thread on Tug BBS - Wyndham Information and Advice Articles

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=128302

You will also see the new 2014-2015 link to the Club Wyndham Plus Member's Directory

http://www.nxtbook.com/nxtbooks/wynd...directory1415/

Cynthia T.


----------



## Bigrob (Oct 12, 2014)

You've gotten some great inputs already. I think you also need to know if you are looking for a drive-to or fly-to vacation. Even 15 hours is a very long drive with little ones.

Club Wyndham Access is "membership" rather than ownership at a specific resort. It is an evolution of the "points" concept. So the progression of timeshares over the years looks like this: 1) fractional ownership - multiple owners own a single unit. It may be divided into anywhere from 4 to 52 units. 
2) Fixed weeks ownership - similar, but multiple units, so you may not have the same unit; you get a "2br unit" for week 36, for example. 3) Floating weeks ownership - next evolution, gives you the right to a week in a 2BR type during your "season" - weeks 19-24 or 36-41 for example. 4) "Points" at a resort - gives you the ability to book at member resorts using points - most flexible arrangement - can book for longer or shorter periods, smaller or larger units, etc. - ownership is tied to a "percentage" of the overall resort. To over-simplify, a resort might have 100,000,000 points and you own 308,000 of those points. 5) CWA - a further evolution - rather than having those 308,000 points tied specifically to a single resort, is it tied to a trust that owns at 70 resorts. The points spend the same way, you get ARP at all the CWA resorts (for the CWA inventory only), and the maintenance fees are a blend of all the resorts in the CWA portfolio.

Therefore, CWA might be a good choice for you (obviously resale). 

Glacier Canyon is a CWA resort, and CWA maintenance fees are cheaper than Glacier Canyon MF's. You will need ARP there for summer weekends for sure.

You asked about "stacking" of maintenance fees. The maintenance fees don't vary, but the Club Wyndham Program fees does have a minimum amount. ( believe it's $128 currently). Above that, the CWP fee is $.55 per K credit. Most maintenance plus CWP fees together average about $5.50/K thousand, meaning if you own 308,000 points, your annual maintenance fees will likely be in the range of $1600 or so.

Read and research, take your time, and most of all have fun!

Good luck.


----------



## persia (Oct 12, 2014)

If you are looking to book summer weeks at Glacier Canyon, you will need either Club Wyndham Access or ownership at Glacier Canyon. Only minimal inventory is available at 10 weeks and that is gone by 7:01 ET...


----------



## irisheaven (Oct 12, 2014)

I was just looking at Glacier Canyon, and think that may be the way we might go. I'm pretty sure we would be going to Wisconsin Dells every other year. 

Now I just have to figure out what Access is versus Plus (If I even got those two names right....lol)


----------



## ronparise (Oct 13, 2014)

irisheaven said:


> I was just looking at Glacier Canyon, and think that may be the way we might go. I'm pretty sure we would be going to Wisconsin Dells every other year.
> 
> Now I just have to figure out what Access is versus Plus (If I even got those two names right....lol)



There are  4 "clubs" within Club Wyndham Plus
Club Wyndham Select
Club Wyndham Access
Club Wyndham Presidential Reserve
Club Wyndham Margaritaville Vacation Club

read the book (pages 364
 and following for an explanation)
http://www.nxtbook.com/nxtbooks/wyndham/plus_membersdirectory1415/


----------



## Bigrob (Oct 13, 2014)

I think I explained it. Wyndham Club Access is points-based, just like the rest of the Club Wyndham program. However, the maintenance fees are based upon the portfolio of resort inventory held in the CWA trust. And the ARP is likewise based on the CWA inventory.

I think CWA sounds like a good choice for you as it would give you ARP at Glacier Canyon, which you will need, and at a lower MF cost than points actually deeded at Glacier Canyon.


----------



## Myxdvz (Oct 13, 2014)

Hi!

I too live in IL and was in your shoes a year or two back.  ARP to Glacier Canyon is definitely a must have since that's only a 3 hour drive from me, and we go every year.  But, the WGC MF is a bit higher than average, so I got CWA points instead.

In addition to giving us ARP at WGC, it also gives us ARP to multiple other locations.  We've done WGC and Myrtle Beach on our Wyndham points.  We will be going to Virginia Beach next year, but staying at Wyndham in Williamsburg, VA, then hoteling it at Virginia Beach (using our Marriott points) since Wyndham doesn't have properties on the beach.

We've also done Bonnet Creek, Vegas,  Galena (which is about 2 hours away from me) and are scheduled for Branson for the holidays.

We love our Wyndham and have deposited our points to RCI for our Disney trips.


----------



## irisheaven (Oct 13, 2014)

Ok, so CWA gives you ARP at the resorts within the Club. Then at 10 months you would have access to all the resorts within Wyndham Select correct?


----------



## puppymommo (Oct 13, 2014)

irisheaven said:


> Ok, so CWA gives you ARP at the resorts within the Club. Then at 10 months you would have access to all the resorts within Wyndham Select correct?



At resorts with Club Wyndham Access, not Club Wyndham Plus. Plus is the umbrella over all of the Wyndham programs. Can they make it any more confusing? 

Yes at 10 months you would have access to all the resorts within Wyndham Select.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Oct 13, 2014)

irisheaven said:


> Ok, so CWA gives you ARP at the resorts within the Club. Then at 10 months you would have access to all the resorts within Wyndham Select correct?



But, this is important, only for the underlying deeds or in total for the underlying ARP points for THAT USE YEAR.

For Example: You want to book Sea Gardens at Thanksgiving 2015 with a Saturday in 3 weeks using the 13 month ARP. The reservation computer goes looking at 13 months out and finds NO Saturdays checkins in the older Fixed deeded weeks held by CWA; and that late in the year, NO ARP for SG of UDI points NOT used for prior bookings in 2015. 

Remember, just like in your personal account, late in the year, MOST points have been used. Those ARP points deeded at Sea Gardens COULD have been used ANYTHING earlier in the year - in the 10 month window at other resorts -- ie Royal Vista reservation (not a CWA resort) or an associate resort or an RCI exchange.

So inside the 10 month window, those 2015 points in October, 2014 could have been USED and ARP is gone.


----------



## ronparise (Oct 13, 2014)

vacationhopeful said:


> But, this is important, only for the underlying deeds or in total for the underlying ARP points for THAT USE YEAR.
> 
> For Example: You want to book Sea Gardens at Thanksgiving 2015 with a Saturday in 3 weeks using the 13 month ARP. The reservation computer goes looking at 13 months out and finds NO Saturdays checkins in the older Fixed deeded weeks held by CWA; and that late in the year, NO ARP for SG of UDI points NOT used for prior bookings in 2015.
> 
> ...



Linda you have confused me, and I suspect the op too. and I dont think what you have outlined is the way it works...but I really dont know.  and like the sausage I had this morning, I dont want to knoe how its made, or in the case of CWA how it works)

Its enough to say I think,  that ARP is available to CWA owners at the CWA resorts, subject to what CWA actually owns and subject to availability...ie no guarantees.

What I will say is Ive had good luck with CWA for hard to get reservations I want during the ARP window (however to make your case, these have been early in the year reservations)


----------



## irisheaven (Oct 13, 2014)

vacationhopeful said:


> But, this is important, only for the underlying deeds or in total for the underlying ARP points for THAT USE YEAR.
> 
> For Example: You want to book Sea Gardens at Thanksgiving 2015 with a Saturday in 3 weeks using the 13 month ARP. The reservation computer goes looking at 13 months out and finds NO Saturdays checkins in the older Fixed deeded weeks held by CWA; and that late in the year, NO ARP for SG of UDI points NOT used for prior bookings in 2015.
> 
> ...



Linda.......I am sooooo sorry, but I think I'm going to have to read and research a little more....lol....I just got confused.  Argg.....some things are so complicated, but you definitely have to do your research beforehand!


----------



## vacationhopeful (Oct 13, 2014)

ronparise said:


> ...Its enough to say I think,  that ARP is available to CWA owners at the CWA resorts, subject to what CWA actually owns and subject to availability...ie no guarantees....



That is correct.   Saying CWA has ARP at 70 resorts DOES NOT mean, "every week" can be had year round. It is the TYPE of points HELD by the TRUST and HOW many other points have been USED for ARP reservations from the start of THAT TRUST's USE YEAR til YOUR request ARP date.

Hence, my example of Thanksgiving request ARP reservation during a Jan-Dec USE YEAR. Yes, there might be available CWA points, but NOT ARP points left in that RESORT's bucket deeded to that resort.


----------



## pacodemountainside (Oct 13, 2014)

*My Interpretation of CWA Although Not Blessed By Main Man*

Conclusions based on   reading posts over the years.

I don't think CWA  has any fixed weeks as a  different reservation system  outside of VOI Points Trust.

Also, why  would one with a fixed Mardi Gras week   give up for ???

It is my understanding  if CWA had say 104  members(make math easy) at AVP then each week of year would get  2 weeks. Only two lucky ones for Mardi Gras.

I would bet farm  CWA members could not book 104 Mardi Gras weeks.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Oct 13, 2014)

pacodemountainside said:


> Conclusions based on   reading posts over the years.
> 
> I don't think CWA  has any fixed weeks as a  different reservation system  outside of VOI Points Trust.
> 
> ...



Why? DEATH. Religious reasons. Temperance pledge. Stupidity. Joined a convent. Contract with resort to take all returned or nonpaying. Lost their eyesight. Liver transplant. Turned into an old FART.


----------



## Ron2 (Oct 13, 2014)

irisheaven said:


> Ok, so CWA gives you ARP at the resorts within the Club. Then at 10 months you would have access to all the resorts within Wyndham Select correct?



You are correct. CWA points work exactly the same as any other Wyndham points at the 10-month window. The majority of my points are CWA and I have no problem making high demand prime time reservations at such places as Seawatch in Myrtle Beach. In fact I have the 4th of July week reserved in a 3-BR ocean front unit at Seawatch next year. As far as CWA points not being available late in the year – don’t believe it.  I have used my CWA points to make numerous late in the year reservations. Currently I have Newport Onshore and Wyndham Midtown NYC reserved for later this year plus New Years week at Bonnet Creek - all made using CWA points during the Standard Reservation period.


----------



## irisheaven (Oct 13, 2014)

If I own $150K CWA points, and $150K Wyndham Select points, can I pool them together to get something in CWA during the ARP Period even if my other points are not in the CWA system?


----------



## vacationhopeful (Oct 13, 2014)

"Credit pool" is a term saying you have stored points into a bin for use in the next several years. Say your credit pool 2015 and 2016 then retrieve them to book a BIG vacation stay ... except "Credit pooled" points lose ARP.


----------



## pacodemountainside (Oct 13, 2014)

vacationhopeful said:


> Why? DEATH. Religious reasons. Temperance pledge. Stupidity. Joined a convent. Contract with resort to take all returned or nonpaying. Lost their eyesight. Liver transplant. Turned into an old FART.



SSH! Don't tell  Ron, just send these unfortunate souls/soles my way!


----------



## Ron2 (Oct 13, 2014)

irisheaven said:


> If I own $150K CWA points, and $150K Wyndham Select points, can I pool them together to get something in CWA during the ARP Period even if my other points are not in the CWA system?



No, you will only have 150K of ARP for use with CWA reservations and 150K of ARP at the specific resort where you have a deeded ownership. At 10 months (Beginning of Standard Reservation Period) you will have 300K points that can be used to reserve at any Wyndham resort that has availability. If you were to buy another 150K of CWA (resale of coarse) you would then have 300K available for ARP reservations. Credit Pool points can not be used for ARP reservations but they can be used the same as any other Wyndham points during the Standard and Express Reservation Periods.


----------



## irisheaven (Oct 13, 2014)

Ron2 said:


> No, you will only have 150K of ARP for use with CWA reservations and 150K of ARP at the specific resort where you have a deeded ownership. At 10 months (Beginning of Standard Reservation Period) you will have 300K points that can be used to reserve at any Wyndham resort that has availability. .



So in other words, if I want Glacier Canyon every year during the summer, I will need a little more than $300K points in CWA OR Wyndham Select, not both for ARP. I guess I just now need to decide which Club I want to buy into. 

How many resorts are there to trade into for CWA and Select?

Thanks


----------



## pacodemountainside (Oct 13, 2014)

Suggest you reread prior posts.

Wyndham had 89 resorts at 12/31/2013.  11 of these were shared  with WorldMark. About 70 of these  participated in CWA.  Wyndham  web site lists along with some that have  seasonal restrictions.

You do not trade into CWA. You buy  a  Developer designated membership which  Developer  and e-bay  auction usually gets a premium for.

Points  chart shows prime  week(26-36)  for 3 Br is 308K points.


----------



## Vacationfuntips (Oct 13, 2014)

Read my next thread it posted twice , so I deleted one.


----------



## Vacationfuntips (Oct 13, 2014)

Everything is in the Club Wyndham Plus Member's Directory.  I posted you a link previously in this thread. 


http://www.nxtbook.com/nxtbooks/wynd...directory1415/

It all depends on the room size, length of stay and week you will be traveling.

This is the points chart and page link from the directory for Wyndham Glacier Canyon:

http://www.nxtbook.com/nxtbooks/wyndham/plus_membersdirectory1415/#/222

Information on Club Wyndham Select begins on this page of the directory:

http://www.nxtbook.com/nxtbooks/wyndham/plus_membersdirectory1415/#/386

Club Wyndham Access Resorts:

http://www.nxtbook.com/nxtbooks/wyndham/plus_membersdirectory1415/#/390

Read through the directory - it is very helpful.  You can review points charts, club rules and information regarding Club Wyndham.

Have fun reading and learning about Wyndham vacation ownership!

Cynthia T.


----------



## irisheaven (Oct 13, 2014)

Thanks for all the links!  I have been reading through them.  Everyone on here has been SOOOOO helpful, I can't even begin to thank you all.

I saw the list of resorts affiliated with CWA, but can't figure out two things:

1. Does CWA have access to ALL the other resorts in Wyndam Select (outside of the 70 resorts that give you ARP)?

2. Are there fewer CWA units available at resrots then Whyndam Select? I'm worried about not being able to get in there for the summer if I go with CWA.

Thanks


----------



## pacodemountainside (Oct 13, 2014)

Reread posts 12, 19 and 27.

As Ron  P.  will attest, big secret how many  CWA   Intervals  available  at any  resort.

Given that demand is unknown, being on   phone when gong rings  at 13 month mark  is only almost  sure bet but  first come, first gets.


----------



## ronparise (Oct 14, 2014)

irisheaven said:


> Thanks for all the links!  I have been reading through them.  Everyone on here has been SOOOOO helpful, I can't even begin to thank you all.
> 
> I saw the list of resorts affiliated with CWA, but can't figure out two things:
> 
> ...



At 10 months points are points and they all work the same

No one knows how much inventory from each of the resorts are in CWA. But yes, generally,  less CWA than deeded ownerships. There is a book that a sales manager at SanDeigo showed me that gave all the numbers, but obviously I didnt study the whole thing. I did find enough to convince me to go forward with a purchase(CWA had about 25% of La Belle Maison).  However there are 11 resorts that are all CWA...but how that happened is a subject for another day. 

You are right to be concerned, although I can tell you CWA works for me in New Orleans for ARP for Mardi Gras and other hard to get reservations. and you have seen posts here that advise CWA for Glacier Canyon as well as other success stories.


----------



## Vacationfuntips (Oct 14, 2014)

Read the section:  Standard and Express Reservations on the page Club Wyndham Access.  The answer to your question is written there.

Look at page 374.  Here is the link again:

http://www.nxtbook.com/nxtbooks/wyndham/plus_membersdirectory1415/#/390

I am a Club Wyndham Plus deeded owner. I have several different deeded ownerships.  I do not have CWA.  I've never had any trouble securing any reservation that I've wanted at exactly 10 months out for any Wyndham resorts other than my "home" resort.  

Most people here on Tug BBS seem to like the CWA program.  The maintenance fees are a blend of the many resorts in the program.  With CWA  you can book reservations at 13-10 months with ARP providing there is enough availability when you go to book something? That is for all properties on the list.

If you are concerned and want a deeded ownership with a home resort of your choosing (to have ARP 13-10 months) then you may wish to purchase a deed?  You can still choose from all properties (10 months out or less) from the Resort Collection and Associate Resorts, etc..  You can choose to go to any of the locations within the directory with the exception of Wyndham Club Pass (those resorts are for developer purchased ownerships and not resale ownerships).

Different resorts have different maintenance fees.  Some are much higher than others.  Additionally, some resorts require many more points to vacation than others.

Some people here see points as points and it does not matter where you own.  I believe in the philosophy own where you wish to go (so you know you can and when you want).  It is usually the larger rooms 2,3 and 4 bedrooms or Presidential suites that go first.  VIP members can also request a particular room or view at a location and Wyndham can place a "DO NOT MOVE" on the room for them.

If you have your heart set on an ocean front room somewhere or a pool view, you may not get it.  Are you o.k. with that?  Only some resorts specify with the amount of points paid that you will have a pool, ocean view, ocean front unit on high or low floor for a particular tower or building.  Otherwise, it is "pot luck"  or first come, first served.  Sometimes, if you book early the reservation system assigns you a better unit.  Sometimes you need to speak with a Wyndham agent. When you check in you may or may not get what you hoped for?   The agent at the counter may have re-assigned your room!  

With CWA, if everyone wants to book reservations for prime season, summer or for a school break - do you think there will be enough inventory for you?  

Advance planning is the key for Wyndham.  Planning your vacation at exactly 13 months out or exactly at 10 months out has always worked well for me.  

Some resorts where I would expect there to be no inventory available surprise me!  With Wyndham people are always booking, canceling, and canceling and re-booking reservations. You never know what you'll find and when?   If there is something that you really want, my advice is keep checking.  There are many last minute cancellations too - but usually not at prime and hard to get places.   

There is much reading about the Wyndham programs.  It does take time.  Read the Wyndham directory page by page.   I wish I had a copy before I purchased my Wyndham points.

Good luck with your decision!

Cynthia T.


----------



## Myxdvz (Oct 14, 2014)

irisheaven said:


> So in other words, if I want Glacier Canyon every year during the summer, I will need a little more than $300K points in CWA OR Wyndham Select, not both for ARP. I guess I just now need to decide which Club I want to buy into.
> 
> How many resorts are there to trade into for CWA and Select?
> 
> Thanks



If you want to go to GC every summer, you have to get CWA or OWN at GC (not just any Wyndham Select or Plus properties).

In addition, you MUST call at 13 months or they will be swooped in by mega renters and you may not get anything, CWA/GC owner or not.

The other thing that you should watch out for is the 15 day cancellation periods.  I've seen availability at GC on weekends at the 15day mark with renters cancelling unbooked reservations.


----------



## Bigrob (Oct 14, 2014)

Myxdvz said:


> We will be going to Virginia Beach next year, but staying at Wyndham in WV, then hoteling it at Virginia Beach



I think I missed this the first time I read through it. I am not sure what you meant by staying at Wyndham in WV?


----------



## Bigrob (Oct 14, 2014)

irisheaven said:


> Thanks for all the links!  I have been reading through them.  Everyone on here has been SOOOOO helpful, I can't even begin to thank you all.
> 
> I saw the list of resorts affiliated with CWA, but can't figure out two things:
> 
> ...



Points are points at the 10-month mark, and CWA points are exactly like CWP points. The only distinction is the ARP rights. The biggest question - that has not been answered definitively - is how much CWA inventory is available at CWA resorts at any given point in time.

I had previously done a test to check this, and found that I could with CWA, find availability at very difficult to book locations using ARP, even at resorts that are thought to have little, if any CWA inventory (for example, Daytona Beach Ocean Walk). There are two schools of thought as to how CWA ARP works. One view is that at any given resort, a specific amount of inventory is loaded as CWA - i.e., when people do equity swaps, properties are foreclosed upon, etc. - Wyndham re-allocates the weeks into CWA. Thus, the same resort might have 16 available 2BR Deluxe units available for ARP in week 16 but only 7 such units available in Week 27. Another view is that CWA has ARP rights at a resort until all the CWA ARP has been "used up" there. For example, if everyone books bike week and spring break at Daytona Beach, all of the CWA ARP will have been used up before July 4th. I don't believe it actually works this way.

I actually have a sneaking suspicion that when we call in to make an ARP reservation, the agent is really only looking to see if there is inventory at the resort, and that you have ARP rights, whether UDI/CWP or CWA. I am not even sure the agents can "see" a difference in the inventory. 

All that being said - I have not heard of someone with CWA calling in first thing in the morning at the 13-month window not getting what they wanted, unless they just didn't have enough ARP-eligible points for what they needed. If anyone has had the experience of calling at 8 AM eastern 13 months in advance and being told there was no inventory - I hope they will post to this thread. I'd like to know where and when that was.


----------



## Myxdvz (Oct 14, 2014)

Bigrob said:


> I think I missed this the first time I read through it. I am not sure what you meant by staying at Wyndham in WV?



Sorry, I meant to say Willamsburg, VA  , and that's not the same as WV


----------



## persia (Oct 14, 2014)

BigRob

My experience agrees with yours. I would be very surprised if the person on the other end of the line actually sees the different inventories, and so the CWA and local owners are actually ARPing on the exact same inventory, even though that's not how it is supposed to work.


----------



## Bigrob (Oct 14, 2014)

Myxdvz said:


> Sorry, I meant to say Willamsburg, VA  , and that's not the same as WV



LOL... I was wondering whether there was a new resort that I didn't know about in WV... Thanks.


----------



## irisheaven (Oct 14, 2014)

You guys are AWESOME, and very patient 

I was reading through the directory and came across something that says you can use your points for hotels. How does that work?  It sounds like you have to buy into something else…….


----------



## Lisa P (Oct 14, 2014)

Developer purchased points may be used for PlusPartners (or whatever it's currently called) - maint fees, hotel rooms, other travel services, RCI Point nightly stays (less than full weeks and RCI Points inventory).  It's generally a poor value.  Resale purchased points do not have this option.


----------



## jaygould (Oct 14, 2014)

If you scratch the surface on any of these Wyndham "deals" where you use your points for anything other than booking timeshare units, the points get devalued. Save your points for timeshare reservations. Pay for your hotels with cash.


----------



## pacodemountainside (Oct 14, 2014)

persia said:


> BigRob
> 
> My experience agrees with yours. I would be very surprised if the person on the other end of the line actually sees the different inventories, and so the CWA and local owners are actually ARPing on the exact same inventory, even though that's not how it is supposed to work.



See following thread and  do search  for  extended  discussions on CWA.

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=193181&highlight=club+wyndham+access

I guess one way to check would be  for  an owner with  ARP  at high demand  resort  check on  red hot week  and ask how many available and  also has CWA points  see if also available through CWA and how many?


----------



## pacodemountainside (Oct 14, 2014)

Bigrob said:


> All that being said - I have not heard of someone with CWA calling in first thing in the morning at the 13-month window not getting what they wanted, unless they just didn't have enough ARP-eligible points for what they needed. If anyone has had the experience of calling at 8 AM eastern 13 months in advance and being told there was no inventory - I hope they will post to this thread. I'd like to know where and when that was.



The following is   unique but happened to me.

A couple years ago when Super Bowl was in NO myself and three drinking buddies called reservations  at 7:59:59 ET month 13 to book at AVP.

All got put on hold and when finally got through  advised no CWA inventory but a couple ARP studios. Could not use CWA to book.

A week later called  and did get 1 BR for Mardi Gras.

Out of curiosity called  a couple months later and CWA  inventory was available for  Jazz week.

Supports theory of case CWA  inventory is in  a separate bucket and spread over year.


----------



## irisheaven (Oct 15, 2014)

Ok, so I have one other question (as I’m searching Ebay), if I buy $105K CWA points at GC, and $200K at another CWA resort. If I want to book something during the ARP period at GC, can I use all of my CWA points or just the ones I own at the actual resort (GC)?

Thanks,
Sarah


----------



## Bigrob (Oct 15, 2014)

irisheaven said:


> Ok, so I have one other question (as I’m searching Ebay), if I buy $105K CWA points at GC, and $200K at another CWA resort. If I want to book something during the ARP period at GC, can I use all of my CWA points or just the ones I own at the actual resort (GC)?
> 
> Thanks,
> Sarah



Unfortunately, some of the ebay listings can be confusing. This is because the sellers don't always know exactly what they are selling, as they may be selling timeshares for all different resorts (bluegreen, marriott, disney, etc.) so they may not know the distinctions between the various Wyndham ownerships.

CWA ownerships can be combined for ARP. So if you have a 105 CWA and a 210 CWA, you have 315 CWA that you can use for an ARP reservation or reservations. Sometimes an ownership that was formerly deeded at a resort has been converted to CWA; but for all intents and purposes, that ownership is now a CWA points ownership, regardless of it's origin. This is distinctly different from a converted fixed week ownership, whereby the ARP rights for the converted points extends ONLY to the underlying fixed week, not to the resort in general. You have to be VERY careful as a result because a converted fixed week at Westwinds, for example, can give you the double whammy - very high maintenance fees, and ARP for only an undesirable week there. However, a CWA ownership is just that - a CWA points ownership with the ARP for all CWA inventory. You just have to make sure you are actually getting a CWA and the seller isn't confused.

Good luck.


----------



## irisheaven (Oct 15, 2014)

Bigrob said:


> You have to be VERY careful as a result because a converted fixed week at Westwinds, for example, can give you the double whammy - very high maintenance fees, and ARP for only an undesirable week there. However, a CWA ownership is just that - a CWA points ownership with the ARP for all CWA inventory. You just have to make sure you are actually getting a CWA and the seller isn't confused.
> 
> Good luck.



Is there a way to double check that with Wyndham?  Is there a phone number I can call if I get the contract number (or something)?


----------



## irisheaven (Oct 15, 2014)

So what I gather is that you don't have to necessarily own CWA points at the resort you want to go to every year. Just as long as you have enough points in the CWA program to get what you want. Correct???


----------



## Bigrob (Oct 15, 2014)

irisheaven said:


> So what I gather is that you don't have to necessarily own CWA points at the resort you want to go to every year. Just as long as you have enough points in the CWA program to get what you want. Correct???



CWA points are not tied to a resort. They are tied to the collection of resorts owned by the Trust.  They don't have a "home resort".


----------



## persia (Oct 15, 2014)

Yes, for the OP, CWP = ownership at a single resort (the old way), CWA = Ownership in a basket of resorts (the new way) - no "home resort."



Bigrob said:


> CWA points are not tied to a resort. They are tied to the collection of resorts owned by the Trust.  They don't have a "home resort".


----------



## Myxdvz (Oct 15, 2014)

CWA points are sold as just that points -- no attached resort.  No home resort since you have ARP on all the resorts in the list.

There is no such thing as a CWA for GC.  If you're buying GC points, those are CWP points, not CWA.

Also, it's 150K points, not $150K ... you keep on doing that in all your posts


----------



## Vacationfuntips (Oct 15, 2014)

Myxdvz said:


> CWA points are sold as just that points -- no attached resort.  No home resort since you have ARP on all the resorts in the list.
> 
> There is no such thing as a CWA for GC.  If you're buying GC points, those are CWP points, not CWA.
> 
> Also, it's 150K points, not $150K ... you keep on doing that in all your posts



Hello Marie,

Wyndham Glacier Canyon is a part of CWA.  I am not sure when it was added, but it is there. 

Per Paco's post and suggestion.  See my post 27 in this thread for a complete list of Club Wyndham Access locations.

The list keeps on growing...

Cynthia T.


----------



## pacodemountainside (Oct 15, 2014)

*Redundancy*

Club Wyndham Access Resorts:

http://www.nxtbook.com/nxtbooks/wynd...tory1415/#/390


Cynthia T. 

This is third time this link has been posted in this thread. Along with following thread  they  must set a new record for redundancy and confusion.
.

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=218034


----------



## Vacationfuntips (Oct 15, 2014)

Paco, 

You are so right!  I did post more than once. LOL  Just trying to help.  I will simplify things.    Please see my response in post 27 of this thread for CWA.  
The Wyndham Directory has a ton of information and should be read by members and future members.  

Hopefully, the CWA list will be read & viewed so there will be no further confusion - even if it is by me!!!  

Cynthia T.


----------



## Myxdvz (Oct 15, 2014)

Vacationfuntips said:


> Hello Marie,
> 
> Wyndham Glacier Canyon is a part of CWA.  I am not sure when it was added, but it is there.
> 
> ...



Hi Cynthia -- I know it's there.  I own CWA points and I've booked at GC using ARP.  My point was that there is no such thing as CWA GC points.  CWA have no home resort and have no deed.  GC points are GC points with ARP only at GC and the MF are higher than CWA points.

I know this since like the OP I live in IL and ARP at GC was important to me since we vacation there every year.


----------



## persia (Oct 16, 2014)

I would think long and hard before I bought points at an individual resort. Glacier Canyon will eventually move off your travel plans and you'll be stuck with the higher maintenance fees. CWA allows you to ARP into Glacier Canyon without the overhead of actually owning there (or anywhere for that matter).


----------

